# Chinese Stock Market Also Took A Dump Today



## WillPower

Trump Wins!  MAGA!!  
_
Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.

The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.

China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_


----------



## bodecea

So...you consider it a win if other stock markets go down as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Sometimes presidents (as far back as Abe Lincoln) have had to make tough choices that look bad early to achieve everlasting good.


----------



## Mac1958

The day started off shitty with those Saudi oil tankers being attacked and went downhill from there.

Maybe tomorrow will be better.  At least some of us will hope so.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

bodecea said:


> So...you consider it a win if other stock markudy ets as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?



How do you get away with that quote in your sig line when I had to get rid of mine? Double standard?!?!?


----------



## Darkwind

bodecea said:


> So...you consider it a win if other stock markudy ets as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?


Please.

The Dow dropped 2.4% and the Chicoms dropped 1.7%.

Hardly end of the world stuff here.


----------



## WillPower

bodecea said:


> So...you consider it a win if other stock markudy ets as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?



Uh yeah...I was an econ minor....did you ever get that GED?  The 1929 crash was about fools...shoeshine boys were buying stock, there were zero regulations or controls....pretty much like Slick Willy's dot.com collapse.....IPOs without sales or inventory... even owing a desk or a pencil wasn't necessary.


----------



## Darkwind

Get over it already.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

bodecea said:


> So...you consider it a win if other stock markudy ets as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?



Of course it's a win if the crash too. Just look, at the numbers. Our stock market dive was biglyer than China's! Winning! Are you tired of it yet?


----------



## occupied

Trump raises taxes on American households $800-$1000 dollars a year just for starters and republicans are somehow glad?


----------



## WillPower

What must be remembered is China has very little experience with market economics.  Their planners are military men and party hacks with little to no background in finance or marketing.  That's why they have to subsidize their industries, steal product designs, and cheat on their currency value.  We'll win this fight just by having been in thousands of them.  I predict Trump and Xi will meet in Japan next month at the G-20 summit and come to terms.  Nobody wants this fight less than China....Trump lives for battles like these....Xi knows who's boss.


----------



## WillPower

occupied said:


> Trump raises taxes on American households $800-$1000 dollars a year just for starters and republicans are somehow glad?



Total bullshit....FAKE NEWS from the "Trade Partnership" globalist lobbying firm....Kudow castrated them on Fox News Sunday.


----------



## Dekster

Hope my 401K got my friday night trade out of Asian growth funds processed quick today


----------



## occupied

WillPower said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump raises taxes on American households $800-$1000 dollars a year just for starters and republicans are somehow glad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit....FAKE NEWS from the "Trade Partnership" globalist lobbying firm....Kudow castrated them on Fox News Sunday.
Click to expand...

From the beginning it has been clear that Trump thought China pays the tariffs placed on their goods. People can certainly debate the actual cost per household but the cost will not be zero. Tariffs are a tax hike and republicans are glad, you have abandoned everything you ever claimed to care about for this guy.


----------



## jc456

bodecea said:


> So...you consider it a win if other stock markudy ets as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?


when they don't come to the table in good faith you bet your fking ass.


----------



## jc456

occupied said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump raises taxes on American households $800-$1000 dollars a year just for starters and republicans are somehow glad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit....FAKE NEWS from the "Trade Partnership" globalist lobbying firm....Kudow castrated them on Fox News Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the beginning it has been clear that Trump thought China pays the tariffs placed on their goods. People can certainly debate the actual cost per household but the cost will not be zero. Tariffs are a tax hike and republicans are glad, you have abandoned everything you ever claimed to care about for this guy.
Click to expand...

who pays the tariff on the china side?  hmmmm? trump is looking for the US manufacturing company that will take the business away here.  I like that.


----------



## WillPower

occupied said:


> From the beginning it has been clear that Trump thought China pays the tariffs placed on their goods. People can certainly debate the actual cost per household but the cost will not be zero. Tariffs are a tax hike and republicans are glad, you have abandoned everything you ever claimed to care about for this guy.



The importers who have no loyalty to America are paying the tariffs....do business with them and you're pissing on American manufactures....typical leftist...it's all about ME! ME! ME! I want my MTV!


----------



## gipper

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sometimes presidents (ask far back as Abe Lincoln) have had to make tough choices that look bad early to achieve everlasting good.


Wrong president. Dishonest Abe achieved everlasting BAD!  

WARNING-WARNING-WARNING.......
MY STATEMENT ABOVE HAS ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH SLAVERY.


----------



## jc456

WillPower said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning it has been clear that Trump thought China pays the tariffs placed on their goods. People can certainly debate the actual cost per household but the cost will not be zero. Tariffs are a tax hike and republicans are glad, you have abandoned everything you ever claimed to care about for this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The importers who have no loyalty to America are paying the tariffs....do business with them and you're pissing on American manufactures....typical leftist...it's all about ME! ME! ME! I want my MTV!
Click to expand...

don't the chinese have companies here in america that sells chinese product?  Don't they pay?  Then those companies have to compete against US products?  huh?


----------



## Flash

The US is the world's biggest consumer market.  We have lots of money to buy their stuff in our booming Trump economy. 

China is fucking up real bad reneging on the trade agreement that Trump said was 95% complete.


----------



## WillPower

jc456 said:


> don't the chinese have companies here in america that sells chinese product?  Don't they pay?  Then those companies have to compete against US products?  huh?



Whoever takes the product off the docks in Long Beach or Seattle pays the tariff....That's another thing in Trump's favor....every foreign company invested here has a stake in China opening their markets to goods from America ie the world.  If Trump can break China's grip on the supply chain, move it to SE Asia, Malaysia, Indonesia, he'll break China's back...they'll never get it back.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sometimes presidents (ask far back as Abe Lincoln) have had to make tough choices that look bad early to achieve everlasting good.



Too bad this isn't one of those cases.  He's essentially punishing American consumers because the Chinese are better at making stuff.


----------



## occupied

jc456 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump raises taxes on American households $800-$1000 dollars a year just for starters and republicans are somehow glad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total bullshit....FAKE NEWS from the "Trade Partnership" globalist lobbying firm....Kudow castrated them on Fox News Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the beginning it has been clear that Trump thought China pays the tariffs placed on their goods. People can certainly debate the actual cost per household but the cost will not be zero. Tariffs are a tax hike and republicans are glad, you have abandoned everything you ever claimed to care about for this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who pays the tariff on the china side?  hmmmm? trump is looking for the US manufacturing company that will take the business away here.  I like that.
Click to expand...

That's another place where this is retarded. We have been trying to get China to open their markets to our exports and Trump just made US goods even less attractive. Tariffs really only work to protect market dominance. Back when we had some dominance tariffs were considered a sin against capitalism by every single republican and half the democrats.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> The day started off shitty with those Saudi oil tankers being attacked and went downhill from there.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be better. At least some of us will hope so.



Naw, I hope you fuckers on Wall Street take a bath.


----------



## Toro

There are no winners in a trade war.


----------



## jc456

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes presidents (ask far back as Abe Lincoln) have had to make tough choices that look bad early to achieve everlasting good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad this isn't one of those cases.  He's essentially punishing American consumers because the Chinese are better at making stuff.
Click to expand...

no, china is by not agreeing to free trade.  you should learn to focus on the actual cause. Root Cause China!!! there, solved.


----------



## HenryBHough

Buy American.....or teach your git (offspring, children, brats...) to speak fluent Mandarin.


----------



## caddo kid

WillPower said:


> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_




In case you haven't noticed before, markets can & often have a reciprocal action of, and/or to  other markets.

I honestly don't believe you have ever realized that because  if you would have known you would not have posted such an asinine OP.


----------



## jc456

caddo kid said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed before, markets can & often have a reciprocal action of, and/or to  other markets.
> 
> I honestly don't believe you have ever realized that because  if you would have known you would not have posted such an asinine OP.
Click to expand...

so China should come to the table and negotiate free trade, Right?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes presidents (ask far back as Abe Lincoln) have had to make tough choices that look bad early to achieve everlasting good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad this isn't one of those cases.  He's essentially punishing American consumers because the Chinese are better at making stuff.
Click to expand...


Not better but sell it cheaper. And stop stalking me, you Jew hating loser.


----------



## jc456

Toro said:


> There are no winners in a trade war.


so why would China intentionally create one?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day started off shitty with those Saudi oil tankers being attacked and went downhill from there.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be better. At least some of us will hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I hope you fuckers on Wall Street take a bath.
Click to expand...


Dollar cost averaging. I am young. The lower the better.


----------



## jc456

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day started off shitty with those Saudi oil tankers being attacked and went downhill from there.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow will be better. At least some of us will hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I hope you fuckers on Wall Street take a bath.
Click to expand...

more anti american america hater fk.


----------



## caddo kid

bodecea said:


> So...you consider it a win if other stock markets go down as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?



previous to the 1929 crash the  economy was moving along at a break neck speed.

The Smoot–Hawley Tariff Act which was put into effect the following March ensured the Great Depression a very long life, indeed.

huh .............


----------



## caddo kid

Stormy Daniels said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you consider it a win if other stock markudy ets as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's a win if the crash too. Just look, at the numbers. Our stock market dive was biglyer than China's! Winning! Are you tired of it yet?
Click to expand...


Could you please repeat that, in English? Thanks


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

hes calling orange man bad a big fat lyer

cad i just posted that on yer thread 
but look it fits here to 
Foreigners Can Soon Own More China Stocks. But No One Wants Them
By Livia Yap
May 12, 2019, 5:00 PM EDT Updated on May 13, 2019, 3:48 AM EDT
 A-share inclusion factor will double to 10% in May review
 Overseas investors have sold $2.5 billion A shares this month
Overseas investors can soon own more Chinese stocks -- the trouble is they don’t seem to want them.
Foreigners are dumping mainland-listed shares at a record pace, just as MSCI Inc. prepares to expand their weighting in its benchmark indexes. Already this month, 17.4 billion yuan ($2.6 billion) of A shares have been sold through trading links with Hong Kong, putting May well on track to surpass the 18 billion yuan outflow in April.
Chinese stocks remain some of the best performing in world this year, yet about $1 trillion has been wiped from the country’s equity markets in just three weeks as the trade dispute with the U.S. returned to center stage. Concern that Beijing may pare back stimulus plans also weighed: the Shanghai Composite Index has dropped 11% from an April peak.


----------



## caddo kid

WillPower said:


> What must be remembered is China has very little experience with market economics.  Their planners are military men and party hacks with little to no background in finance or marketing.  That's why they have to subsidize their industries, steal product designs, and cheat on their currency value.  We'll win this fight just by having been in thousands of them.  I predict Trump and Xi will meet in Japan next month at the G-20 summit and come to terms.  Nobody wants this fight less than China....Trump lives for battles like these....Xi knows who's boss.



The way in which the Chinese Government manipulates the Chinese economy there really is no need for them to have the experience with market economics.
You place great aspersion upon the  Chinese in terms of their economic capacities yet the greed in sub prime loan markets & the associated derivatives that occurred here in the  US a mere 10 plus years ago nearly brought the  world economy to a grinding halt.
You come across as the 'typical arrogant' American.
I would not place any bet on your arrogant assessments.


----------



## caddo kid

jc456 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed before, markets can & often have a reciprocal action of, and/or to  other markets.
> 
> I honestly don't believe you have ever realized that because  if you would have known you would not have posted such an asinine OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so China should come to the table and negotiate free trade, Right?
Click to expand...


Well, that's a good question.

It seems Trump started a trade war, he was arrogant enuff to advertise it, and to proclaim how good & easy such a thing is.

I don't know about you but most of the time when someone starts a war, the other side will typically shoot back.


----------



## Dick Foster

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes presidents (ask far back as Abe Lincoln) have had to make tough choices that look bad early to achieve everlasting good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad this isn't one of those cases.  He's essentially punishing American consumers because the Chinese are better at making stuff.
Click to expand...


If you had a brain at all, it would be pea sized and rattle around in your head.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

WillPower said:


> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_



Not sure why you're celebrating this unless your understanding of the market is limited.  When major exchanges like that have severe down days it has a ripple effect world wide.  We are in a global economy now.


----------



## I c h i g o

WillPower said:


> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_



In Pre-market in the Asian markets, the sell-off continues in Day 2. Down 2.5%. But we'll see how it goes throughout the night (US time).


----------



## Moonglow

More socialism for the capitalist conservative...

Trump asks for $15B to protect farmers from impact of trade war with China

That will make 27 billion...Conservative my azz..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Moonglow said:


> More socialism for the capitalist conservative...
> 
> Trump asks for $15B to protect farmers from impact of trade war with China
> 
> That will make 27 billion...Conservative my azz..



Again. Tough choices early. Short term pain for long term gain.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Moonglow said:


> More socialism for the capitalist conservative...
> 
> Trump asks for $15B to protect farmers from impact of trade war with China
> 
> That will make 27 billion...Conservative my azz..




hes a democrat that ran as a republican 

bloomberg was a bean town democrat turned republican turned independent  gun grabber


----------



## Toro

Deplorable Yankee said:


> hes calling orange man bad a big fat lyer
> 
> cad i just posted that on yer thread
> but look it fits here to
> Foreigners Can Soon Own More China Stocks. But No One Wants Them
> By Livia Yap
> May 12, 2019, 5:00 PM EDT Updated on May 13, 2019, 3:48 AM EDT
> A-share inclusion factor will double to 10% in May review
> Overseas investors have sold $2.5 billion A shares this month
> Overseas investors can soon own more Chinese stocks -- the trouble is they don’t seem to want them.
> Foreigners are dumping mainland-listed shares at a record pace, just as MSCI Inc. prepares to expand their weighting in its benchmark indexes. Already this month, 17.4 billion yuan ($2.6 billion) of A shares have been sold through trading links with Hong Kong, putting May well on track to surpass the 18 billion yuan outflow in April.
> Chinese stocks remain some of the best performing in world this year, yet about $1 trillion has been wiped from the country’s equity markets in just three weeks as the trade dispute with the U.S. returned to center stage. Concern that Beijing may pare back stimulus plans also weighed: the Shanghai Composite Index has dropped 11% from an April peak.



I own Chinese stocks.  If they keep falling, I'll buy more.


----------



## Toro

jc456 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no winners in a trade war.
> 
> 
> 
> so why would China intentionally create one?
Click to expand...


Because they're easy to win? 






The sheer volume of ignorance in that tweet is amazing.


----------



## Moonglow

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More socialism for the capitalist conservative...
> 
> Trump asks for $15B to protect farmers from impact of trade war with China
> 
> That will make 27 billion...Conservative my azz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again. Tough choices early. Short term pain for long term gain.
Click to expand...

Hell I like the govt. throwing money at us farmers I may have to enlarge the operation.


----------



## Cellblock2429

bodecea said:


> So...you consider it a win if other stock markets go down as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?


/----/ I can't dumb it down any more than this: We are in a trade war. A battle of wills. It should have been resolved decades ago. Trump is fighting for America and the Chinks got walloped today too.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Toro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no winners in a trade war.
> 
> 
> 
> so why would China intentionally create one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they're easy to win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sheer volume of ignorance in that tweet is amazing.
Click to expand...

/---/ Thet are easy to win - he didn't say fast - just easy. Slap on tariffs and that's it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WillPower said:


> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_



Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win


----------



## sparky

Toro said:


> The sheer volume of ignorance in that tweet is amazing.



Dunning Kruger poster boy....~S~


----------



## MarathonMike

Golfing Gator said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win
> 
> View attachment 260726
Click to expand...

You can't gauge anything based on a one day stock market reaction.


----------



## Golfing Gator

MarathonMike said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win
> 
> View attachment 260726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't gauge anything based on a one day stock market reaction.
Click to expand...


I am not the one that started the thread. 

Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?

Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...

DJI down 2.87%
S&P up 0.06%
NASDAQ up 7.17%.

Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Toro said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> hes calling orange man bad a big fat lyer
> 
> cad i just posted that on yer thread
> but look it fits here to
> Foreigners Can Soon Own More China Stocks. But No One Wants Them
> By Livia Yap
> May 12, 2019, 5:00 PM EDT Updated on May 13, 2019, 3:48 AM EDT
> A-share inclusion factor will double to 10% in May review
> Overseas investors have sold $2.5 billion A shares this month
> Overseas investors can soon own more Chinese stocks -- the trouble is they don’t seem to want them.
> Foreigners are dumping mainland-listed shares at a record pace, just as MSCI Inc. prepares to expand their weighting in its benchmark indexes. Already this month, 17.4 billion yuan ($2.6 billion) of A shares have been sold through trading links with Hong Kong, putting May well on track to surpass the 18 billion yuan outflow in April.
> Chinese stocks remain some of the best performing in world this year, yet about $1 trillion has been wiped from the country’s equity markets in just three weeks as the trade dispute with the U.S. returned to center stage. Concern that Beijing may pare back stimulus plans also weighed: the Shanghai Composite Index has dropped 11% from an April peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own Chinese stocks.  If they keep falling, I'll buy more.
Click to expand...


go go go with yer gut sir

ive done that myself 
buy something higher price when the price drops you buy more .drop again buy even more lol and so on
or get in on something else ....but of course 

these days im very conservative and comfy and set in my ways
not a lot of risk these days

im gonna do something very risky on the fx if the euro disintegrates 
and im always in for a total stock market collapse ...fuckin a right


----------



## Likkmee

BUY !!!!


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win
> 
> View attachment 260726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't gauge anything based on a one day stock market reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one that started the thread.
> 
> Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?
> 
> Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...
> 
> DJI down 2.87%
> S&P up 0.06%
> NASDAQ up 7.17%.
> 
> Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?
Click to expand...

/—-/ Then how come I’m making money in the market? Ever hear of options? Ever hear of swing trading? Ever hear of taking money off the table? You really have no idea how to make money in the market.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Then how come I’m making money in the market? Ever hear of options? Ever hear of swing trading? Ever hear of taking money off the table? You really have no idea how to make money in the market.



Did I say you were not making money?  Did I say I was not making money?   Do you think 401ks have increased in value very much over the 476 day period?   Or other retirement accounts?   Do you think the average Joe out there that has a little money in the market is making money?   

This is not about you or I, this is about the country as a whole.  You can pretend that a shrinking or stagnant market is good for the country, but you know better.


----------



## MarathonMike

Golfing Gator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win
> 
> View attachment 260726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't gauge anything based on a one day stock market reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one that started the thread.
> 
> Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?
> 
> Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...
> 
> DJI down 2.87%
> S&P up 0.06%
> NASDAQ up 7.17%.
> 
> Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?
Click to expand...

Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.


----------



## WillPower

Golfing Gator said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win
> 
> View attachment 260726
Click to expand...


You're a disgusting wreck.....keep your "asslicking" to yourself, faggot.


----------



## WillPower

Golfing Gator said:


> I am not the one that started the thread.



You sure aren't because you're a mouth-breathing fool who enjoys haunting threads you know nothing about to get noticed.  I can only guess what you and your surroundings look like but I bet there are orange crates, smelly women's panties, and piles of trash all around you.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Then how come I’m making money in the market? Ever hear of options? Ever hear of swing trading? Ever hear of taking money off the table? You really have no idea how to make money in the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say you were not making money?  Did I say I was not making money?   Do you think 401ks have increased in value very much over the 476 day period?   Or other retirement accounts?   Do you think the average Joe out there that has a little money in the market is making money?
> 
> This is not about you or I, this is about the country as a whole.  You can pretend that a shrinking or stagnant market is good for the country, but you know better.
Click to expand...

/—-/ It’s not shrinking you dolt. I know all democRATs have to run on is trashing the economy but you sound ridiculous.


----------



## Golfing Gator

MarathonMike said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win
> 
> View attachment 260726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't gauge anything based on a one day stock market reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one that started the thread.
> 
> Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?
> 
> Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...
> 
> DJI down 2.87%
> S&P up 0.06%
> NASDAQ up 7.17%.
> 
> Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.
Click to expand...


Those numbers seem good?  are you fucking joking or are you fucking stupid? 

Here is some historical perspective for you.

In the 476 days before the start of the trade war the three markets did this...

DJI up 42.40%
S&P up 29.61%
NASDAQ up 39.15%

Now, for someone wanting to make money and not just suck up to the current POTUS, which group of numbers seem better to you?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Then how come I’m making money in the market? Ever hear of options? Ever hear of swing trading? Ever hear of taking money off the table? You really have no idea how to make money in the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say you were not making money?  Did I say I was not making money?   Do you think 401ks have increased in value very much over the 476 day period?   Or other retirement accounts?   Do you think the average Joe out there that has a little money in the market is making money?
> 
> This is not about you or I, this is about the country as a whole.  You can pretend that a shrinking or stagnant market is good for the country, but you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ It’s not shrinking you dolt. I know all democRATs have to run on is trashing the economy but you sound ridiculous.
Click to expand...


The DJI is down *2.87%* since the start of the trade war...that is what is known as shrinking.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Then how come I’m making money in the market? Ever hear of options? Ever hear of swing trading? Ever hear of taking money off the table? You really have no idea how to make money in the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say you were not making money?  Did I say I was not making money?   Do you think 401ks have increased in value very much over the 476 day period?   Or other retirement accounts?   Do you think the average Joe out there that has a little money in the market is making money?
> 
> This is not about you or I, this is about the country as a whole.  You can pretend that a shrinking or stagnant market is good for the country, but you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ It’s not shrinking you dolt. I know all democRATs have to run on is trashing the economy but you sound ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DJI is down *2.87%* since the start of the trade war...that is what is known as shrinking.
Click to expand...

/——-/ So? Nobody except people who don’t invest follow the Dow. It’s only 30 stocks. The S&P has 500. It’s what pros follow. Get a clue.


----------



## toobfreak

bodecea said:


> So...you consider it a win if other stock markets go down as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?




CRASH, Moron?  Our market dropped by a couple percent.  GET A FUCKING GRIP ON YOURSELF.  The OP is only making the point that China plays a role in this as well and if they were fair, Trump wouldn't be doing this and now they have caused their own market as well as most of the world to dip by refusing to come to terms.
And China is going to hurt a lot more than us before this is over.
GO FOR IT DONALD.  Throw tariffs on those other 300 billion in goods!  Let Xi PingPong suck on that for a while.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Then how come I’m making money in the market? Ever hear of options? Ever hear of swing trading? Ever hear of taking money off the table? You really have no idea how to make money in the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say you were not making money?  Did I say I was not making money?   Do you think 401ks have increased in value very much over the 476 day period?   Or other retirement accounts?   Do you think the average Joe out there that has a little money in the market is making money?
> 
> This is not about you or I, this is about the country as a whole.  You can pretend that a shrinking or stagnant market is good for the country, but you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ It’s not shrinking you dolt. I know all democRATs have to run on is trashing the economy but you sound ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DJI is down *2.87%* since the start of the trade war...that is what is known as shrinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ So? Nobody except people who don’t invest follow the Dow. It’s only 30 stocks. The S&P has 500. It’s what pros follow. Get a clue.
Click to expand...


Ok, the S&P up a total of 0.06% since the start of the trade war.  Now, tell me how that is just kicking ass and all the pros know that less than 1% growth over 15 months is just awesome


----------



## toobfreak

occupied said:


> Trump raises taxes on American households $800-$1000 dollars a year just for starters and republicans are somehow glad?


Which taxes?  I didn't know presidents fixed tax rates.


----------



## Golfing Gator

toobfreak said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump raises taxes on American households $800-$1000 dollars a year just for starters and republicans are somehow glad?
> 
> 
> 
> Which taxes?  I didn't know presidents fixed tax rates.
Click to expand...


A tariff is just another name for a tax


----------



## toobfreak

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Then how come I’m making money in the market? Ever hear of options? Ever hear of swing trading? Ever hear of taking money off the table? You really have no idea how to make money in the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say you were not making money?  Did I say I was not making money?   Do you think 401ks have increased in value very much over the 476 day period?   Or other retirement accounts?   Do you think the average Joe out there that has a little money in the market is making money?
> 
> This is not about you or I, this is about the country as a whole.  You can pretend that a shrinking or stagnant market is good for the country, but you know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ It’s not shrinking you dolt. I know all democRATs have to run on is trashing the economy but you sound ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The DJI is down *2.87%* since the start of the trade war...that is what is known as shrinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——-/ So? Nobody except people who don’t invest follow the Dow. It’s only 30 stocks. The S&P has 500. It’s what pros follow. Get a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, the S&P up a total of 0.06% since the start of the trade war.  Now, tell me how that is just kicking ass and all the pros know that less than 1% growth over 15 months is just awesome
Click to expand...


Who says any of that has to be, jackass?  When will you stop with your God Damned strawman arguments here?  This is a trade war.  Trump is sticking it to the damn Chinese for decades of screwing us to the wall on trade and you think our market is supposed to doing raving well at the same time too?  Grow the hell up!


----------



## toobfreak

*TRUMP'S GOT BALLS.*
How nice it is to have a real man in the White House again not afraid to put himself on the line for what he believes.
Someone with confidence, daring and vision.
Trump is risking everything.  He is reshaping worlds.  If he pulls this off, it will be a seismic fundamental shift in how the world operates for now on.
If he fails, it could cost him his presidency.
I think Trump pulls it off.




 

Putting America back in the driver seat.


----------



## Golfing Gator

toobfreak said:


> Who says any of that has to be, jackass?  When will you stop with your God Damned strawman arguments here?  This is a trade war.  Trump is sticking it to the damn Chinese for decades of screwing us to the wall on trade and you think our market is supposed to doing raving well at the same time too?  Grow the hell up!



Yes, it is a trade war, and it is a war that was just as necessary as the Iraq war...NOT AT ALL.

We did not need a trade war, especially not one with the whole fucking world at the same time. 

We are told by our politicians that China is screwing us...

yet while we are being screwed all these things took place...

1. the longest period of sustained job growth in the history of the country. 

2. The 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of the country, which will become the longest in 3 months.

3. Sub 4% unemployment with more jobs than people to fill them.

4. Record setting financial markets...until the start of the trade war.

That does not seem like getting screwed, that seems like we are doing pretty damn well.   If we are the ones getting screwed, why is our economy the one that is booming?

Not to mention that so far the only "success" we have seen from Trump is the new NAFTA, and the biggest change about it was the new name.


----------



## Golfing Gator

toobfreak said:


> *TRUMP'S GOT BALLS.*
> How nice it is to have a real man in the White House again not afraid to put himself on the line for what he believes.
> Someone with confidence, daring and vision.
> Trump is risking everything.  He is reshaping worlds.  If he pulls this off, it will be a seismic fundamental shift in how the world operates for now on.
> If he fails, it could cost him his presidency.
> I think Trump pulls it off.
> 
> View attachment 260765
> 
> Putting America back in the driver seat.



I used to laugh at the Obama worshipers, but you Trump worshipers are far more zealous and faithful than even the Obama ones were.


----------



## bodecea

This is when all CRCs buy gold and tactical wipes.


----------



## toobfreak

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says any of that has to be, jackass?  When will you stop with your God Damned strawman arguments here?  This is a trade war.  Trump is sticking it to the damn Chinese for decades of screwing us to the wall on trade and you think our market is supposed to doing raving well at the same time too?  Grow the hell up!
Click to expand...


Yes, it is a trade war, and it is a war that was just as necessary as the Iraq war...NOT AT ALL.
*WRONG*
We did not need a trade war, especially not one with the whole fucking world at the same time.
*WRONG* *Trump ran on draining the swamp and fix trade imbalances, and by God he's doing it.  GO MAN GO*
We are told by our politicians that China is screwing us...
*And you know better*.  
yet while we are being screwed all these things took place...

1. the longest period of sustained job growth in the history of the country.
*Last I checked, still a booming economy.  WE are strong.*
2. The 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of the country, which will become the longest in 3 months.
*Thanks to Trump.*
3. Sub 4% unemployment with more jobs than people to fill them.
*Thanks to Trump.*
4. Record setting financial markets...until the start of the trade war.
*Thanks to Trump.*
That does not seem like getting screwed, that seems like we are doing pretty damn well.   If we are the ones getting screwed, why is our economy the one that is booming?
Not to mention that so far the only "success" we have seen from Trump is the new NAFTA, and the biggest change about it was the new name.
*Oh ye of no faith and confidence.  TRump was right until he was wrong?  I bet you're a lousy poker player as well.*
*Trump's got hand and is playing the Chinese for all they're worth just as I played you.*
*GO DONALD GO*


----------



## Golfing Gator

toobfreak said:


> *WRONG* *Trump ran on draining the swamp and fix trade imbalances, and by God he's doing it.  GO MAN GO*



So far the swamp has gotten deeper and our trade imbalances have gotten worse under Trump.

*



			Last I checked, still a booming economy.  WE are strong.
		
Click to expand...

*
Yet you claim we are getting screwed.



> 2. The 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of the country, which will become the longest in 3 months.
> *Thanks to Trump.*



Only 23% of it has taken place under Trump.  But you being a worshiper give him credit for what happened before he became POTUS



> 3. Sub 4% unemployment with more jobs than people to fill them.
> *Thanks to Trump.*



Trump has only been in office for 27% of the months that unemployment has been dropping and only accounts for 17% of the overall drop.  But you being a worshiper give him credit for what happened before he became POTUS



> 4. Record setting financial markets...until the start of the trade war.
> *Thanks to Trump.*



You are correct, thanks to Trump we no longer have record setting financial markets.



> *Oh ye of no faith and confidence.  TRump was right until he was wrong?  I bet you're a lousy poker player as well.*
> *Trump's got hand and is playing the Chinese for all they're worth just as I played you.*
> *GO DONALD GO*



You are correct, I have little faith in Trump.  You see, I am not a worshiper of Trump.  I realize Trump is just a dude, he is not a god, he does not turn the water to wine as he is walking on it.

Trump talks a good game, but the results are never what he claims they will be.  He has successfully renegotiated one deal so far, and the biggest concession he got in that deal was putting our name first in the new name.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not better but sell it cheaper. And stop stalking me, you Jew hating loser.



Stop saying stupid stuff I can make fun of so easily. 

Okay, funny thing. Growing up, we had one of those wonderful American TV sets.  Pretty much broke down on a regular basis.   Remembering the good old days of having to go to the corner store and testing the tubes and buying replacements. 





Ah, memories.  

Anyway... Getting out on my own, I bought a Toshiba TV in the 1990's.. and it was still working pretty well in the late Oughts before it finally failed.  I bought another TV, it lasted for decade as well. The reason I got rid of it was all the new shows were coming out in widescreen format, and I wasn't getting the whole picture.  The TV itself worked fine, and I'm kind of old school, I don't replace things until they break. 

Now I have a flat screen, made somewhere in China by someone... probably going to last longer than I do.


----------



## Toro

toobfreak said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says any of that has to be, jackass?  When will you stop with your God Damned strawman arguments here?  This is a trade war.  Trump is sticking it to the damn Chinese for decades of screwing us to the wall on trade and you think our market is supposed to doing raving well at the same time too?  Grow the hell up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a trade war, and it is a war that was just as necessary as the Iraq war...NOT AT ALL.
> *WRONG*
> We did not need a trade war, especially not one with the whole fucking world at the same time.
> *WRONG* *Trump ran on draining the swamp and fix trade imbalances, and by God he's doing it.  GO MAN GO*
> We are told by our politicians that China is screwing us...
> *And you know better*.
> yet while we are being screwed all these things took place...
> 
> 1. the longest period of sustained job growth in the history of the country.
> *Last I checked, still a booming economy.  WE are strong.*
> 2. The 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of the country, which will become the longest in 3 months.
> *Thanks to Trump.*
> 3. Sub 4% unemployment with more jobs than people to fill them.
> *Thanks to Trump.*
> 4. Record setting financial markets...until the start of the trade war.
> *Thanks to Trump.*
> That does not seem like getting screwed, that seems like we are doing pretty damn well.   If we are the ones getting screwed, why is our economy the one that is booming?
> Not to mention that so far the only "success" we have seen from Trump is the new NAFTA, and the biggest change about it was the new name.
> *Oh ye of no faith and confidence.  TRump was right until he was wrong?  I bet you're a lousy poker player as well.*
> *Trump's got hand and is playing the Chinese for all they're worth just as I played you.*
> *GO DONALD GO*
Click to expand...


The trade imbalance with China has gotten worse under Trump. 



 

If you understood economics, you’d know why.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says any of that has to be, jackass?  When will you stop with your God Damned strawman arguments here?  This is a trade war.  Trump is sticking it to the damn Chinese for decades of screwing us to the wall on trade and you think our market is supposed to doing raving well at the same time too?  Grow the hell up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a trade war, and it is a war that was just as necessary as the Iraq war...NOT AT ALL.
> 
> We did not need a trade war, especially not one with the whole fucking world at the same time.
> 
> We are told by our politicians that China is screwing us...
> 
> yet while we are being screwed all these things took place...
> 
> 1. the longest period of sustained job growth in the history of the country.
> 
> 2. The 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of the country, which will become the longest in 3 months.
> 
> 3. Sub 4% unemployment with more jobs than people to fill them.
> 
> 4. Record setting financial markets...until the start of the trade war.
> 
> That does not seem like getting screwed, that seems like we are doing pretty damn well.   If we are the ones getting screwed, why is our economy the one that is booming?
> 
> Not to mention that so far the only "success" we have seen from Trump is the new NAFTA, and the biggest change about it was the new name.
Click to expand...

/——/ Libtards love China’s slave labor who earn 30 cents an hour. It means they can buy cheap shirts to wear while marching for $15 hour minimum wage. No irony here folks.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Libtards love China’s slave labor who earn 30 cents an hour. It means they can buy cheap shirts to wear while marching for $15 hour minimum wage. No irony here folks.



How much of your budget is shirts?  Or TV's.  

Here's the thing... a whole lot of people who made a profit on that shirt before you paid $30.00 for it when it cost maybe 2.00 to make.  Then when that shirt does't fit anymore, we give it to a charity that ships it off to a third world country even poorer than China.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says any of that has to be, jackass?  When will you stop with your God Damned strawman arguments here?  This is a trade war.  Trump is sticking it to the damn Chinese for decades of screwing us to the wall on trade and you think our market is supposed to doing raving well at the same time too?  Grow the hell up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a trade war, and it is a war that was just as necessary as the Iraq war...NOT AT ALL.
> 
> We did not need a trade war, especially not one with the whole fucking world at the same time.
> 
> We are told by our politicians that China is screwing us...
> 
> yet while we are being screwed all these things took place...
> 
> 1. the longest period of sustained job growth in the history of the country.
> 
> 2. The 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of the country, which will become the longest in 3 months.
> 
> 3. Sub 4% unemployment with more jobs than people to fill them.
> 
> 4. Record setting financial markets...until the start of the trade war.
> 
> That does not seem like getting screwed, that seems like we are doing pretty damn well.   If we are the ones getting screwed, why is our economy the one that is booming?
> 
> Not to mention that so far the only "success" we have seen from Trump is the new NAFTA, and the biggest change about it was the new name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Libtards love China’s slave labor who earn 30 cents an hour. It means they can buy cheap shirts to wear while marching for $15 hour minimum wage. No irony here folks.
> View attachment 260801
Click to expand...


You will never see me marching for 15 bucks an hour.  I have said 100 times ok this forum there should be no artificial minimum wage of any level. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Libtards love China’s slave labor who earn 30 cents an hour. It means they can buy cheap shirts to wear while marching for $15 hour minimum wage. No irony here folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much of your budget is shirts?  Or TV's.
> 
> Here's the thing... a whole lot of people who made a profit on that shirt before you paid $30.00 for it when it cost maybe 2.00 to make.  Then when that shirt does't fit anymore, we give it to a charity that ships it off to a third world country even poorer than China.
Click to expand...

/——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Wins!  MAGA!!
> _
> Chinese stocks fell on Monday as market sentiment turned cautious amid renewed concerns over the US-China trade war, with financial institutions leading the decline.
> 
> The Shanghai Composite Index fell 1.2 per cent to 2,903.71. The Shenzhen Component Index lost 1.4 per cent, and the CSI 300, which tracks large companies listed in Shanghai and Shenzhen, dropped 1.7 per cent. The Nasdaq-style ChiNext Index declined 2 per cent.
> 
> China markets fall as trade war deadlock prompts cautious trading_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win
> 
> View attachment 260726
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't gauge anything based on a one day stock market reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one that started the thread.
> 
> Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?
> 
> Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...
> 
> DJI down 2.87%
> S&P up 0.06%
> NASDAQ up 7.17%.
> 
> Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those numbers seem good?  are you fucking joking or are you fucking stupid?
> 
> Here is some historical perspective for you.
> 
> In the 476 days before the start of the trade war the three markets did this...
> 
> DJI up 42.40%
> S&P up 29.61%
> NASDAQ up 39.15%
> 
> Now, for someone wanting to make money and not just suck up to the current POTUS, which group of numbers seem better to you?
Click to expand...

/——/ The first thing I learned about investing  was: Three thing drive the stock market, fear, greed and uncertainty.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theirs went down 1.2%, all of ours went down twice that much and you call it a win!   Only a Trump asslicker would call that a win
> 
> View attachment 260726
> 
> 
> 
> You can't gauge anything based on a one day stock market reaction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one that started the thread.
> 
> Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?
> 
> Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...
> 
> DJI down 2.87%
> S&P up 0.06%
> NASDAQ up 7.17%.
> 
> Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those numbers seem good?  are you fucking joking or are you fucking stupid?
> 
> Here is some historical perspective for you.
> 
> In the 476 days before the start of the trade war the three markets did this...
> 
> DJI up 42.40%
> S&P up 29.61%
> NASDAQ up 39.15%
> 
> Now, for someone wanting to make money and not just suck up to the current POTUS, which group of numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The first thing I learned about investing  was: Three thing drive the stock market, fear, greed and uncertainty.
Click to expand...


Non sequitur much?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't gauge anything based on a one day stock market reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one that started the thread.
> 
> Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?
> 
> Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...
> 
> DJI down 2.87%
> S&P up 0.06%
> NASDAQ up 7.17%.
> 
> Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those numbers seem good?  are you fucking joking or are you fucking stupid?
> 
> Here is some historical perspective for you.
> 
> In the 476 days before the start of the trade war the three markets did this...
> 
> DJI up 42.40%
> S&P up 29.61%
> NASDAQ up 39.15%
> 
> Now, for someone wanting to make money and not just suck up to the current POTUS, which group of numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The first thing I learned about investing  was: Three thing drive the stock market, fear, greed and uncertainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

/——/ Let me dumb it down for you. Yesterday’s sell off was driven by fear and uncertainty over the trade war. Today the futures are up because of greed. I sold 1,000 shares of an ETF on Monday. This morning I can buy back 1,030 shares with the same money. Today oil prices jumped because of greed. Iran is attacking commercial shipping. Savy that?


----------



## Likkmee

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one that started the thread.
> 
> Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?
> 
> Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...
> 
> DJI down 2.87%
> S&P up 0.06%
> NASDAQ up 7.17%.
> 
> Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those numbers seem good?  are you fucking joking or are you fucking stupid?
> 
> Here is some historical perspective for you.
> 
> In the 476 days before the start of the trade war the three markets did this...
> 
> DJI up 42.40%
> S&P up 29.61%
> NASDAQ up 39.15%
> 
> Now, for someone wanting to make money and not just suck up to the current POTUS, which group of numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The first thing I learned about investing  was: Three thing drive the stock market, fear, greed and uncertainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Let me dumb it down for you. Yesterday’s sell off was driven by fear and uncertainty over the trade war. Today the futures are up because of greed. I sold 1,000 shares of an ETF on Monday. This morning I can buy back 1,030 shares with the same money. Today oil prices jumped because of greed. Iran is attacking commercial shipping. Savy that?
Click to expand...

There are over 7 billion people on this dirt turd. The only ones that can supply the vast majority are various Asian nations and the USA's habitual throw away mentality. You can go from south of Texas to Chile and everywhere you look is "Ropa Americana". Calvins, Wranglers and Levis that have never been worn. $3 pants and $2 fine dress shirts, some with original price tags ( which I have made into short sleeved and short pants by my housekeeper)
 If the US vanished tomorrow everyone else would still survive. Bootleg Levis( Vietnam/Cambodia) are about $12 a pair here


----------



## Cellblock2429

Likkmee said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers seem good?  are you fucking joking or are you fucking stupid?
> 
> Here is some historical perspective for you.
> 
> In the 476 days before the start of the trade war the three markets did this...
> 
> DJI up 42.40%
> S&P up 29.61%
> NASDAQ up 39.15%
> 
> Now, for someone wanting to make money and not just suck up to the current POTUS, which group of numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The first thing I learned about investing  was: Three thing drive the stock market, fear, greed and uncertainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Let me dumb it down for you. Yesterday’s sell off was driven by fear and uncertainty over the trade war. Today the futures are up because of greed. I sold 1,000 shares of an ETF on Monday. This morning I can buy back 1,030 shares with the same money. Today oil prices jumped because of greed. Iran is attacking commercial shipping. Savy that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 7 billion people on this dirt turd. The only ones that can supply the vast majority are various Asian nations and the USA's habitual throw away mentality. You can go from south of Texas to Chile and everywhere you look is "Ropa Americana". Calvins, Wranglers and Levis that have never been worn. $3 pants and $2 fine dress shirts, some with original price tags ( which I have made into short sleeved and short pants by my housekeeper)
> If the US vanished tomorrow everyone else would still survive. Bootleg Levis( Vietnam/Cambodia) are about $12 a pair here
Click to expand...

/-----/* "If the US vanished tomorrow everyone else would still survive."*
Yes, but as a communist slave state.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one that started the thread.
> 
> Can we gauge things on 476 days in the stock market?
> 
> Since the day of the first tariffs...476 day ago...
> 
> DJI down 2.87%
> S&P up 0.06%
> NASDAQ up 7.17%.
> 
> Do those seem like good numbers for more than 15 months of time?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those numbers seem good?  are you fucking joking or are you fucking stupid?
> 
> Here is some historical perspective for you.
> 
> In the 476 days before the start of the trade war the three markets did this...
> 
> DJI up 42.40%
> S&P up 29.61%
> NASDAQ up 39.15%
> 
> Now, for someone wanting to make money and not just suck up to the current POTUS, which group of numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The first thing I learned about investing  was: Three thing drive the stock market, fear, greed and uncertainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Let me dumb it down for you. Yesterday’s sell off was driven by fear and uncertainty over the trade war. Today the futures are up because of greed. I sold 1,000 shares of an ETF on Monday. This morning I can buy back 1,030 shares with the same money. Today oil prices jumped because of greed. Iran is attacking commercial shipping. Savy that?
Click to expand...


I am not talking about a single day dumbfuck, I am talking about the last 30 months, 15 of which were good and 15 of which have been stagnant. 

Do try and keep up.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not better but sell it cheaper. And stop stalking me, you Jew hating loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop saying stupid stuff I can make fun of so easily.
> 
> Okay, funny thing. Growing up, we had one of those wonderful American TV sets.  Pretty much broke down on a regular basis.   Remembering the good old days of having to go to the corner store and testing the tubes and buying replacements.
> 
> View attachment 260797
> 
> Ah, memories.
> 
> Anyway... Getting out on my own, I bought a Toshiba TV in the 1990's.. and it was still working pretty well in the late Oughts before it finally failed.  I bought another TV, it lasted for decade as well. The reason I got rid of it was all the new shows were coming out in widescreen format, and I wasn't getting the whole picture.  The TV itself worked fine, and I'm kind of old school, I don't replace things until they break.
> 
> Now I have a flat screen, made somewhere in China by someone... probably going to last longer than I do.
Click to expand...


That is absolutely false. Everything is made to break these days. Such as washers, dryers and fridges. They are made cheaper but don’t last nearly asking. My parents had a Kenmore washer and dryer set that lasted for 25+ years. Now everything is made like crap in China and lasts maybe seven years. My Volvo also made in China and has had some issues. Their products are cheaper but not better. You’re senile.


----------



## toobfreak

Cellblock2429 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says any of that has to be, jackass?  When will you stop with your God Damned strawman arguments here?  This is a trade war.  Trump is sticking it to the damn Chinese for decades of screwing us to the wall on trade and you think our market is supposed to doing raving well at the same time too?  Grow the hell up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a trade war, and it is a war that was just as necessary as the Iraq war...NOT AT ALL.
> 
> We did not need a trade war, especially not one with the whole fucking world at the same time.
> 
> We are told by our politicians that China is screwing us...
> 
> yet while we are being screwed all these things took place...
> 
> 1. the longest period of sustained job growth in the history of the country.
> 
> 2. The 2nd longest period of economic expansion in the history of the country, which will become the longest in 3 months.
> 
> 3. Sub 4% unemployment with more jobs than people to fill them.
> 
> 4. Record setting financial markets...until the start of the trade war.
> 
> That does not seem like getting screwed, that seems like we are doing pretty damn well.   If we are the ones getting screwed, why is our economy the one that is booming?
> 
> Not to mention that so far the only "success" we have seen from Trump is the new NAFTA, and the biggest change about it was the new name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Libtards love China’s slave labor who earn 30 cents an hour. It means they can buy cheap shirts to wear while marching for $15 hour minimum wage. No irony here folks.
> View attachment 260801
Click to expand...


*All of our armchair economists here have lost sight of what this is truly about.*  We are told America is a consumer.  They forget that the USA used to be the preeminent supplier to much of the world.  And we made the best.

95% of the world population lives OUTSIDE the USA.  People are what consumes.  With only 5% of the people, we simply cannot afford to supply only to ourselves.  Trade imbalance has been used against us for a long time to give other parts of the world the ability to develop at our expense.  We need that free trade, fair trade that was the cornerstone of what Trump ran on, how he was going to "Make America Great Again" to open up our manufacturing to give us fair access to compete better on the world market again.

Right now, we are at a total disadvantage where we are held down mainly just a BUYER, a consumer from others, we take what we get from others, while they prosper.  We need that back too if we are to generate the kind of money we need to rebuild our cities and infrastructure.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.



Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?  

You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive. 

Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished. 





MAGA!!!!!


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That is absolutely false. Everything is made to break these days. Such as washers, dryers and fridges. They are made cheaper but don’t last nearly asking. My parents had a Kenmore washer and dryer set that lasted for 25+ years. Now everything is made like crap in China and lasts maybe seven years. My Volvo also made in China and has had some issues. Their products are cheaper but not better. You’re senile.



What are you doing buying a Volvo made in China?  Aren't you kind of the problem?  

I'm on my fifth car in 35 years. All "American" cars from Ford.  (Although one of them was assembled in Mexico. Ironically, it was the most durable, lasting me 14 years) 

My first car was an American made Chevy Chevette. It had a sewing machine for an engine and broke down on a regular basis.


----------



## JoeB131

toobfreak said:


> *All of our armchair economists here have lost sight of what this is truly about.* We are told America is a consumer. They forget that the USA used to be the preeminent supplier to much of the world. And we made the best.
> 
> 95% of the world population lives OUTSIDE the USA. People are what consumes. With only 5% of the people, we simply cannot afford to supply only to ourselves. Trade imbalance has been used against us for a long time to give other parts of the world the ability to develop at our expense. We need that free trade, fair trade that was the cornerstone of what Trump ran on, how he was going to "Make America Great Again" to open up our manufacturing to give us fair access to compete better on the world market again.
> 
> Right now, we are at a total disadvantage where we are held down mainly just a BUYER, a consumer from others, we take what we get from others, while they prosper. We need that back too if we are to generate the kind of money we need to rebuild our cities and infrastructure.



Okay, this is kind of in the right direction.  SO how did we lose that edge. 

Well, after WWII, we had a huge advantage, in that we were the only country whose major cities weren't reduced to rubble. The thing that happened was our manufacturers got complacent. While the Germans and Japanese were devising ways to make things cheaper and better, we kept doing the same things we were always doing.  

So while guys like my Dad would never have bought a Japanese car because he was still pissed off about Pearl Harbor, people of my generation maybe bought that Chevette or that Escort or that Pinto, which turned out to be a piece of crap as a starter car, before moving on to a Toyota or a Volkswagen that turned out to be pretty reliable.  

"I know. Let's cut the wages of the guys assembling the cars! That'll do it!"


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
Click to expand...

/——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Golfing Gator said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are numbers are OK given how strong the market has been over the last few years, the Fed interest rate policy changes, and uncertainty about China. In my experience, the market does not monotonically increase every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers seem good?  are you fucking joking or are you fucking stupid?
> 
> Here is some historical perspective for you.
> 
> In the 476 days before the start of the trade war the three markets did this...
> 
> DJI up 42.40%
> S&P up 29.61%
> NASDAQ up 39.15%
> 
> Now, for someone wanting to make money and not just suck up to the current POTUS, which group of numbers seem better to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The first thing I learned about investing  was: Three thing drive the stock market, fear, greed and uncertainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sequitur much?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Let me dumb it down for you. Yesterday’s sell off was driven by fear and uncertainty over the trade war. Today the futures are up because of greed. I sold 1,000 shares of an ETF on Monday. This morning I can buy back 1,030 shares with the same money. Today oil prices jumped because of greed. Iran is attacking commercial shipping. Savy that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking about a single day dumbfuck, I am talking about the last 30 months, 15 of which were good and 15 of which have been stagnant.
> 
> Do try and keep up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

/—-/ I gave an example of the fluctuations in the market and how investors take advantage of it. Apparently you think the markers should be perpetually moving up. I doubt you invest much. Now run along and play with your friends.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely false. Everything is made to break these days. Such as washers, dryers and fridges. They are made cheaper but don’t last nearly asking. My parents had a Kenmore washer and dryer set that lasted for 25+ years. Now everything is made like crap in China and lasts maybe seven years. My Volvo also made in China and has had some issues. Their products are cheaper but not better. You’re senile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing buying a Volvo made in China?  Aren't you kind of the problem?
> 
> I'm on my fifth car in 35 years. All "American" cars from Ford.  (Although one of them was assembled in Mexico. Ironically, it was the most durable, lasting me 14 years)
> 
> My first car was an American made Chevy Chevette. It had a sewing machine for an engine and broke down on a regular basis.
Click to expand...


I am Kicking myself because I didnt research Enough. I thought it was Swiss made still.


----------



## Cellblock2429

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is absolutely false. Everything is made to break these days. Such as washers, dryers and fridges. They are made cheaper but don’t last nearly asking. My parents had a Kenmore washer and dryer set that lasted for 25+ years. Now everything is made like crap in China and lasts maybe seven years. My Volvo also made in China and has had some issues. Their products are cheaper but not better. You’re senile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing buying a Volvo made in China?  Aren't you kind of the problem?
> 
> I'm on my fifth car in 35 years. All "American" cars from Ford.  (Although one of them was assembled in Mexico. Ironically, it was the most durable, lasting me 14 years)
> 
> My first car was an American made Chevy Chevette. It had a sewing machine for an engine and broke down on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am Kicking myself because I didnt research Enough. I thought it was Swiss made still.
Click to expand...

/----/ I have 2 Volvos and there were never made in Switzerland. And what difference does it make when the parts used to build them are manufactured all over the world? 
Where Are Volvos Manufactured?
*Most of Volvo's vehicles are produced in Sweden, where the company was founded.* Other countries that produce Volvo vehicles include Belgium, Malaysia and China..


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.
Click to expand...

Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.

No US worker will work for $3/hour.

You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.  

Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.
> 
> No US worker will work for $3/hour.
> 
> You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.
> 
> Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...
Click to expand...

/----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.
> 
> No US worker will work for $3/hour.
> 
> You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.
> 
> Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
Click to expand...

Seriously, that's your great retort?

That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.
> 
> No US worker will work for $3/hour.
> 
> You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.
> 
> Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
Click to expand...

/——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.
> 
> No US worker will work for $3/hour.
> 
> You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.
> 
> Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.
Click to expand...

AHAHAAH!!!!

Yea OK, let me rephrase this for the morons out there that are too afraid to debate me because they can't.

Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week.  Basically you knew you couldn't address my post and tried to divert away from it, swing and miss, nice try though.

*If you're still confused, Mommy will explain with words you can understand.*

_"Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
_

_Mark Twain_


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.
> 
> No US worker will work for $3/hour.
> 
> You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.
> 
> Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAAH!!!!
> 
> Yea OK, let me rephrase this for the morons out there that are too afraid to debate me because they can't.
> 
> Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week.  Basically you knew you couldn't address my post and tried to divert away from it, swing and miss, nice try though.
> 
> *If you're still confused, Mommy will explain with words you can understand.*
> 
> _"Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> _
> 
> _Mark Twain_
Click to expand...

/——/ I earned $100,000 + a year and worked for $0 an hour- along with millions of Americans.



A bartender's income is comprised mostly of tips-55% to be exact. In some states, employers aren't even required to pay their bartenders the minimum wage and can pay as low as $2.13 per hour, and they depend on their tips almost entirely.


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.
> 
> No US worker will work for $3/hour.
> 
> You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.
> 
> Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAAH!!!!
> 
> Yea OK, let me rephrase this for the morons out there that are too afraid to debate me because they can't.
> 
> Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week.  Basically you knew you couldn't address my post and tried to divert away from it, swing and miss, nice try though.
> 
> *If you're still confused, Mommy will explain with words you can understand.*
> 
> _"Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> _
> 
> _Mark Twain_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I earned $100,000 + a year and worked for $0 an hour- along with millions of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> A bartender's income is comprised mostly of tips-55% to be exact. In some states, employers aren't even required to pay their bartenders the minimum wage and can pay as low as $2.13 per hour, and they depend on their tips almost entirely.
Click to expand...

Duhh, why are you trying to talk about bartenders? You can't comprehend the very simple concept that the reason why these low skilled factory jobs left the country was because they can pay the workers 80-90% less and no American is going to work for that kind of money?

As if that is so hard to understand? 

The problem is you want the government to bail out lazy people that had no career goals, and never worked to obtain real job skills.  Then you want to cry and blame China when some guy in a 3rd world country will do these low skilled jobs for $3/hour. How about taking some personal responsibility for your poor career choices?  

Now I have to pay hundreds to thousands of dollars more for my cars and other goods, which hurts retail and consumer spending numbers, makes the economy weaker, and hurts my pocket.

Then you want to call me a globalist elitist because I worked hard to obtain job skills so I can build my wealth and globalism reduces the cost of all the things I like to buy, which I like.


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAAH!!!!
> 
> Yea OK, let me rephrase this for the morons out there that are too afraid to debate me because they can't.
> 
> Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week.  Basically you knew you couldn't address my post and tried to divert away from it, swing and miss, nice try though.
> 
> *If you're still confused, Mommy will explain with words you can understand.*
> 
> _"Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> _
> 
> _Mark Twain_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ I earned $100,000 + a year and worked for $0 an hour- along with millions of Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> A bartender's income is comprised mostly of tips-55% to be exact. In some states, employers aren't even required to pay their bartenders the minimum wage and can pay as low as $2.13 per hour, and they depend on their tips almost entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duhh, why are you trying to talk about bartenders? You can't comprehend the very simple concept that the reason why these low skilled factory jobs left the country was because they can pay the workers 80-90% less and no American is going to work for that kind of money?
> 
> As if that is so hard to understand?
> 
> The problem is you want the government to bail out lazy people that had no career goals, and never worked to obtain real job skills.  Then you want to cry and blame China when some guy in a 3rd world country will do these low skilled jobs for $3/hour. How about taking some personal responsibility for your poor career choices?
> 
> Now I have to pay hundreds to thousands of dollars more for my cars and other goods, which hurts retail and consumer spending numbers, makes the economy weaker, and hurts my pocket.
> 
> Then you want to call me a globalist elitist because I worked hard to obtain job skills so I can build my wealth and globalism reduces the cost of all the things I like to buy, which I like.
Click to expand...

/——-/ I’m responding to the statement that no American will work for $3 an hour and I proved plenty do. Next time you make a blanket statement prepare to get bytchslapped.


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.
> 
> No US worker will work for $3/hour.
> 
> You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.
> 
> Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAAH!!!!
> 
> Yea OK, let me rephrase this for the morons out there that are too afraid to debate me because they can't.
> 
> Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week.  Basically you knew you couldn't address my post and tried to divert away from it, swing and miss, nice try though.
> 
> *If you're still confused, Mommy will explain with words you can understand.*
> 
> _"Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> _
> 
> _Mark Twain_
Click to expand...

/——/ “Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week”
Already debunked. Give it up already.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.



Right... you see, silly Americans wanting to breathe clean air and drink clean water!


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL. WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.



YOu mean people who work for tips and commissions? Really?  

Wow, guy, so this is your answer, reduce the American Working Class to the same poverty that the average Chinese works in? 

You first.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL. WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean people who work for tips and commissions? Really?
> 
> Wow, guy, so this is your answer, reduce the American Working Class to the same poverty that the average Chinese works in?
> 
> You first.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Yeah fool. I worked on straight commission for years. There were weeks I worked 50 hours but didn’t close any business, that means I earned $0 per hour. Waitresses are low pay and if the don’t get tips they take home about $3-$4 an hour. A small business owner can run his store and take home $0 for the first few years. And I didn’t include volunteers who make $0 an hour.  Saying no one in the US works for $3 an hour is just dumb. It exposes your lack of real world experience.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ The putative environmental regulations, labor laws and tax burdens pushed the manufacturers overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right... you see, silly Americans wanting to breathe clean air and drink clean water!
Click to expand...

/——/ Can you separate sound environment policies from punitive ones? (Obozo promising to shut down the coal industry with ever increasing environmental laws and taxes.) Or is that above your pay grade?


----------



## The Banker

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL. WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean people who work for tips and commissions? Really?
> 
> Wow, guy, so this is your answer, reduce the American Working Class to the same poverty that the average Chinese works in?
> 
> You first.
Click to expand...

Yea, this guy is a complete fool.  He's just nit picking semantics because he lacks the ability to debate the real issue at hand.  

The statement still stands, no US manufacturer will work for $3/hour, whereas there are plenty of them in China and other 3rd world countries that will.  While we can understand this simple statement, this guy lacks the mental capacity to understand something that simple.


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap labor cost pushed the manufacturers overseas, they pay the workers 10-25% what they pay US workers, which produces massive savings.
> 
> No US worker will work for $3/hour.
> 
> You seem to incorrectly think the the US is stronger with more minimum wage jobs. False, the US is substantially wealthy and stronger with more high paying advanced jobs.  If your job skills are on par with some illiterate in a 3rd world country you have a problem, and that is your own fault.
> 
> Would you rather pay $40k for a car or $43k?  $80 for an air conditioner, or $150?  That's a no-brainer- have fun trying to win that argument...
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAAH!!!!
> 
> Yea OK, let me rephrase this for the morons out there that are too afraid to debate me because they can't.
> 
> Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week.  Basically you knew you couldn't address my post and tried to divert away from it, swing and miss, nice try though.
> 
> *If you're still confused, Mommy will explain with words you can understand.*
> 
> _"Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> _
> 
> _Mark Twain_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week”
> Already debunked. Give it up already.
Click to expand...

I get it you can't debate me on the issues so you, you lack the skill required.  Your only hope was to try and divert away from the main argument with BS.

Bartenders, while only earning $3hour, still take hour $3/4/500+ week so your argument isn't even relevant, especially when we are talking about manufacturing and the pay of US manufacturers vs Chinese manufacturers.  

If you want to play your little childish games, go ahead.  This is why you can't seem to get ahead in life, in the face of a challenge you surrender.  Just like you did here.  My argument was too difficult for you, so you chose to ignore it and introduce a non-sequitir.

Get back to me when you can make a relevant point with regards to my argument.


----------



## Cellblock2429

The Banker said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ *'No US worker will work for $3/hour.'*
> EXCEPT FOR THOSE WHO WILL.  WAITER'S, BARTENDERS, AND COMMISSION SALES PEOPLE.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAAH!!!!
> 
> Yea OK, let me rephrase this for the morons out there that are too afraid to debate me because they can't.
> 
> Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week.  Basically you knew you couldn't address my post and tried to divert away from it, swing and miss, nice try though.
> 
> *If you're still confused, Mommy will explain with words you can understand.*
> 
> _"Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> _
> 
> _Mark Twain_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week”
> Already debunked. Give it up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it you can't debate me on the issues so you, you lack the skill required.  Your only hope was to try and divert away from the main argument with BS.
> 
> Bartenders, while only earning $3hour, still take hour $3/4/500+ week so your argument isn't even relevant, especially when we are talking about manufacturing and the pay of US manufacturers vs Chinese manufacturers.
> 
> If you want to play your little childish games, go ahead.  This is why you can't seem to get ahead in life, in the face of a challenge you surrender.  Just like you did here.  My argument was too difficult for you, so you chose to ignore it and introduce a non-sequitir.
> 
> Get back to me when you can make a relevant point with regards to my argument.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Hey dumbazz, I worked as a bartender in the 1970s and my salary was $1.25 an hour. To get the busy Friday and Saturday nights I had to work Monday and Tuesday nights as well where I’d only get a dollar or two in tips. Fast forward to today, and nothing has changed. You do the math, you know nothing.


----------



## william the wie

Speaking solely for myself I like to rely on reinvestment of dividends and option premiums


----------



## The Banker

Cellblock2429 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, that's your great retort?
> 
> That doesn't even make sense and isn't even relevant to the discussion.  Maybe you want to try again, perhaps you should ask somebody for help?
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Yes, I just shot down your not so clever claim no one will work for $3 and hour. Oh and non  exempt management who puts on long hours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAAH!!!!
> 
> Yea OK, let me rephrase this for the morons out there that are too afraid to debate me because they can't.
> 
> Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week.  Basically you knew you couldn't address my post and tried to divert away from it, swing and miss, nice try though.
> 
> *If you're still confused, Mommy will explain with words you can understand.*
> 
> _"Sometimes it's better to keep your mouth shut and appear stupid than open it and remove all doubt”
> _
> 
> _Mark Twain_
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ “Nobody in the US will work full time for $100/week”
> Already debunked. Give it up already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get it you can't debate me on the issues so you, you lack the skill required.  Your only hope was to try and divert away from the main argument with BS.
> 
> Bartenders, while only earning $3hour, still take hour $3/4/500+ week so your argument isn't even relevant, especially when we are talking about manufacturing and the pay of US manufacturers vs Chinese manufacturers.
> 
> If you want to play your little childish games, go ahead.  This is why you can't seem to get ahead in life, in the face of a challenge you surrender.  Just like you did here.  My argument was too difficult for you, so you chose to ignore it and introduce a non-sequitir.
> 
> Get back to me when you can make a relevant point with regards to my argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Hey dumbazz, I worked as a bartender in the 1970s and my salary was $1.25 an hour. To get the busy Friday and Saturday nights I had to work Monday and Tuesday nights as well where I’d only get a dollar or two in tips. Fast forward to today, and nothing has changed. You do the math, you know nothing.
Click to expand...

WOW, so now you are trying to compare modern manufacturing wages to those of a 1970s bartender??
No wonder you are having problems getting ahead in this world of globalism.

This is Cellblock in the big executives meeting:

CFO: We have a problem with our manufacturing costs, workers in China will do this same job for $3/hour no American will work for those wages, move the manufacturing to China.
Cellblock: Well actually bartenders only make $3/hour so I think we can keep it here...
CFO: You're fired!

Like I said, get back to me when you're ready to make a relevant point with regards to my arguments.


----------



## The Banker

william the wie said:


> Speaking solely for myself I like to rely on reinvestment of dividends and option premiums


I separate out my long term investments and just hold them until the big crash comes, which is very tricky to time.  Hopefully I can pull it off.

Then I day trade stock options predominantly selling premium.  I sold call spreads on AMZN 2000C for next friday for 2.50 on the big rip this morning.  I also did some AMZN for tomorrow expiration, 1960C.  This volatility is great, you can hit some big wins.

I think things are going to chill out a little, if not it's time to go to the bakery and roll roll roll.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Yeah fool. I worked on straight commission for years. There were weeks I worked 50 hours but didn’t close any business, that means I earned $0 per hour.



With your personality... I find that easy to believe.  

So how long have you been a battered housewife Republican?  

Look, fuckstick... nobody should be exploited by Corporate America like that.  



Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Can you separate sound environment policies from punitive ones? (Obozo promising to shut down the coal industry with ever increasing environmental laws and taxes.) Or is that above your pay grade?



There's no good reason why we should still be burning coal at this point, given how dirty it is.  Getting rid of Coal IS a sound environmental policy. 

But Trump promises the slack jawed hillbillies in W. Viriginia they are getting their jobs back, and they eat that shit up... even though those jobs have been largely automated now.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ Yeah fool. I worked on straight commission for years. There were weeks I worked 50 hours but didn’t close any business, that means I earned $0 per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your personality... I find that easy to believe.
> 
> So how long have you been a battered housewife Republican?
> 
> Look, fuckstick... nobody should be exploited by Corporate America like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Can you separate sound environment policies from punitive ones? (Obozo promising to shut down the coal industry with ever increasing environmental laws and taxes.) Or is that above your pay grade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no good reason why we should still be burning coal at this point, given how dirty it is.  Getting rid of Coal IS a sound environmental policy.
> 
> But Trump promises the slack jawed hillbillies in W. Viriginia they are getting their jobs back, and they eat that shit up... even though those jobs have been largely automated now.
Click to expand...

/——/ Ypu could have done my job for 5 minutes. You’d cry for your Union rep every time your boss barked. And you admit the EPA and tax laws can be used to punish businesses. More proof libs are evil.


----------



## debbiedowner

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
Click to expand...



Cramer: Trump no longer cares if his China policies hurt American businesses


----------



## Cellblock2429

debbiedowner said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cramer: Trump no longer cares if his China policies hurt American businesses
Click to expand...

/—-/ I don’t care what Cramer whines about. His stock tips are consistently wrong.


----------



## william the wie

Cramer does not care about IP theft as is shown by his comments


----------



## Cellblock2429

debbiedowner said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cramer: Trump no longer cares if his China policies hurt American businesses
Click to expand...

/——/ Cramer is more worried about Apple being hit by tariffs.


----------



## debbiedowner

Cellblock2429 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cramer: Trump no longer cares if his China policies hurt American businesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Cramer is more worried about Apple being hit by tariffs.
Click to expand...



Cramer on CEO reaction to China trade war — some think Trump is 'stupid,' others want to stop him


----------



## william the wie

debbiedowner said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh you’re 100% correct. American made clothes fit better and last longer and I avoid the imported crap as much as possible. Sadly the last US TV manufacturer, Philco, moved overseas decades ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it did.. Why do you think that is?
> 
> You see, you are kind of hitting on the main problem with Trump's policy. He wants to punish American consumers for choosing Chinese products. What we need to be doing is finding ways to make American industry more competitive.
> 
> Instead, Trump has put on the "Redneck Tax", but the rednecks are too stupid to realize they are the ones being punished.
> 
> View attachment 260943
> MAGA!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cramer: Trump no longer cares if his China policies hurt American businesses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Cramer is more worried about Apple being hit by tariffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cramer on CEO reaction to China trade war — some think Trump is 'stupid,' others want to stop him
Click to expand...

Trump is doing a sterling job of blowing off the pseudo-sciences  that predominates among the talking heads of the MSM. AGW is always one of the examples cited but when it comes to markets you can go for weeks watching the market channels without touching upon increasing returns or the fact that reinvested dividends and covered option premiums are the major source of market growth. Cramer who was trained as a lawyer not an economist is clueless as to what causes the market to go up or down. The tariff free zones only go back to the British corn laws at or about the time of the potato famine. They rarely work for any appreciable length of time. modern monetary theory has blown up many economies from the start of its premiere. China has pulled off a little too much crap since Nixon brought it back into the world economy and the tariffs are simply a way to provoke a warring states period. In the meantime Sino-phobic reactions in Asia are building up again. If Trump runs with the coupists investigation the D donor circuit will crumble and ASEAN will gain a lot of growth from China dealing with Tariff walls that do not apply to them.


----------



## JoeB131

Here's the problem from my prospective, which reflects 25 years of Supply Chain Experience. 

Let's say I run company XYZ. I buy widgets from China that I put in my machines.  Then the Trumpenfuhrer raises my costs by 25% with a tariff. 

Am I going to go out and try to resource these widgets from an American company?  Probably not. It takes time for them to design, build, prototype and test new parts that may or may not work in my machines, and I have to get machines out tomorrow!   

So essentially, Trumpenfuhrer has made my operating expenses higher, which I am going to have to make up by maybe laying people off, maybe cutting back hours, maybe reducing benefits.  Or maybe I end up passing along my cost increases to my customer, who may or may not want to buy a new machine this year.  

Of course, even if I do find an American company that can make my widgets, there's no incentive for him to match China's price. All he really has to do is get just below the Tariff price.


----------



## Likkmee

OK Let me show this. Take it as you please(or spit)
Bain Capital


----------



## william the wie

Bain is a bane on the US economy.


----------



## Zorro!

Stormy Daniels said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you consider it a win if other stock markudy ets as well as ours crash..........ever study the 1929 Market crash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's a win if the crash too. Just look, at the numbers. Our stock market dive was biglyer than China's! Winning! Are you tired of it yet?
Click to expand...

The Stock Market is up over 2,000 points since your post.  

*Trump Predicts "Markets Will Go Up Today"*


----------

